# Sticky: 2015 Audi S3 build thread!



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Ricky's Audi S3 build thread *

All,

It's long overdue as work as already begun, but I'm pleased to announce that I'll be doing a S3 project and wanted to share it with all of you for thoughts/feedback.

I'll update this thread ASAP with details so stay tuned! :laugh:opcorn::wave:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Sorry for the delay!*

Guys, sorry for the delay. It's beyond overdue, but wanted to share my build thread with you all. 

Most of you probably already read the Project S3 article on Fourtitude, http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan-introduction/ but I wanted to go a little more in-depth in this post. 

So I picked up a 2015 S3 Limited Edition on August 22nd and immediately started the mods... 

Here are the plans, and the hope is to do updates on Fourtitude.com as new modifications get installed.

Phase I: Tint (Complete) 
- 30% 3M tint all around, done by TintFX in Fairfax, VA

Phase II: Wrap & Custom Carbon Fiber trim (Complete) 
- 1080 series Matte dark gray wrap, installed by AB Installations outside Silver Spring, MD
- OCarbon custom red twill carbon fiber inlays to match leather seats

Phase III: Wheels (Complete) 
- 19x8 5-V spoke OEM wheels 
- Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 tires 

Phase IV: Suspension (Complete)
- H&R Sport springs (0.75" drop)
- H&R front sway bar
- H&R rear sway bar
- H&R 10mm spacers on all corners 

Phase V: Performance (Ongoing) 
- Milltek catback exhaust system, with valves
- Milltek high flow CAT's 
- Milltek downpipe 
- REVO stage 1 software 
- Intake system - TBC
- Spulen Throttle and Turbo Outlet Pipes - TBC
- APR turbo muffler delete - TBC
- BFI motor mount - TBC


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Delivery photos*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Phase I: Tint (30% all around, except front windsheild)*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Phase II: 3M Matte wrap and OCarbon custom carbon inlays*


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

So, no fitament issues with the magride and the H&R springs?

What about ride quality/handling... do they negate the magride benefits?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*OCarbon custom carbon fiber interior trim featuring red twill*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Phase II Continued (Matte wrap and trim installed)*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Phase III: Wheels!*


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

araemo said:


> So, no fitament issues with the magride and the H&R springs?
> 
> What about ride quality/handling... do they negate the magride benefits?


Haven't installed them yet. Hopefully this weekend.. I'll post a review soon as they are installed. 

H&R does offer springs for mag ride and non-mag-ride by what I know.. can't imagine there will be any issues given how reputable of a company they are.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Phase IV and Phase V to come... 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. 

Thanks guys! :wave:opcorn::laugh:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ricky11 said:


> Haven't installed them yet. Hopefully this weekend.. I'll post a review soon as they are installed.
> 
> H&R does offer springs for mag ride and non-mag-ride by what I know.. can't imagine there will be any issues given how reputable of a company they are.


Makes sense.. I knew there were part differences for mag-ride, so if they have a mag-ride specific part, makes sense. I look forward to the review. 

Also, any chance of a wider-angle interior shot post-trim install? That stuff looks interesting, but I'd like to see the overall effect in addition to the closeups. Any idea if that will be turned into a product?

Also, I like the 'metallic matte' effect wrap.. good looking build so far.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

keep it up Ricky. looking good


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

From what I've heard, the matte wrap actually protects the paint. You could take it off in 5 years and the paint will look like it did the day you wrapped it. Nice job.


----------



## Evolvd (Oct 17, 2014)

Sick ride man! I like the CF parts, well done. What does a full body wrap run on average?


----------



## Daytonatruckin (Oct 8, 2014)

Can you post more interior pics of the trim? Your car looks amazing! Thanks!


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow! Looks amazing. Love the wheels and the CF trim! Also the quattro decal on the side skirt looks pretty cool.


----------



## Ndk83 (Oct 9, 2013)

What spec are those s4 wheels?

looking forward to pics of the drop


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Car looks beautiful. can't wait to see more


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Wrap looks awesome. Just curious, did they put the tint on the outside of your windows? That seems odd to me...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbup:




Evolvd said:


> Sick ride man! I like the CF parts, well done. What does a full body wrap run on average?


^ this... also how do you care for it? Are you able to wash it like normal paint?


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

*OCarbon turnaround?*

Ricky11, what was the turn around time for the ocarbon inlays? Thanks


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

araemo said:


> Makes sense.. I knew there were part differences for mag-ride, so if they have a mag-ride specific part, makes sense. I look forward to the review.
> 
> Also, any chance of a wider-angle interior shot post-trim install? That stuff looks interesting, but I'd like to see the overall effect in addition to the closeups. Any idea if that will be turned into a product?
> 
> Also, I like the 'metallic matte' effect wrap.. good looking build so far.


Thanks! I loved the metallic look on the matte as well, it's the main reason I went with this color instead of a flat matte. I don't know if this trim would ever be offered through Audi, but if you want it, Matt at Ocarbon can def. make you a set!

I'll try to get more pics of the trim this week. It's very subtle. You wouldn't notice it unless you knew your cars or it was pointed out. It's two-tone basically so at times it screams red, others it looks relatively black.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Tony_S3 said:


> From what I've heard, the matte wrap actually protects the paint. You could take it off in 5 years and the paint will look like it did the day you wrapped it. Nice job.


Exactly! It's like a clear bra for the entire car, but with color. So no rock chips when I take off the wrap, helping increase re-sale value (when/if I resell it).


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Evolvd said:


> Sick ride man! I like the CF parts, well done. What does a full body wrap run on average?


Every shop has it's own costs but for the S3 it was about $2,400 including the wrap material (roughly $1200) and install (roughly $1200 as well). To be safe; I also had Audi Silver Spring remove the body parts to ensure it was done 100% properly, which ran another $500 or so. All in all, $3,000 is a safe estimate. If you're looking for a good shop in the DC area, use the one I did - AB Installations in Maryland - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Daytonatruckin said:


> Can you post more interior pics of the trim? Your car looks amazing! Thanks!


I'll take some more ASAP.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ndk83 said:


> What spec are those s4 wheels?
> 
> looking forward to pics of the drop


I can't remember if they are 19x8 or 19x8.5.. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Wrap looks awesome. Just curious, did they put the tint on the outside of your windows? That seems odd to me...


Inside  the pictures of the tint on the outside was so they could size and cut the film easier.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually super easy! Much much easier than paint since I don't have to worry about swirl marks. To be honest, I bought the unlimited car washes at Flagship and it's perfect. Plus you never need to wax it!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ricky11 said:


> It's actually super easy! Much much easier than paint since I don't have to worry about swirl marks. To be honest, I bought the unlimited car washes at Flagship and it's perfect. Plus you never need to wax it!


Good point. I hate swirls!!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ricky11 said:


> Inside  the pictures of the tint on the outside was so they could size and cut the film easier.


:thumbup:

That matte wrap has me considering doing something like that to my 8P at some point...looks so nice.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got my S3 Milltek exhaust in. Going to install this coming week along with springs, sways and spacers. Hopefully we can get it all done by Thanksgiving opcorn:


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Greetings from Australia~!

Great work on the S3, leading the way with the amount of work you've done 

Would you mind posting up some part numbers for the H&R items? Very keen on the springs & sway bars, I've already got 15mm and 20mm spacers so am patiently waiting to see what your 0.75" drop looks like coupled with the 20mm spacers on all 4 corners. I'm tossing up between the 1.00" drop and the 0.75" drop, don't want any fouling!

Milltek Exhaust looks the goods, shame it's so expensive to get it across the seas to Australia


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Greetings from Australia~!
> 
> Great work on the S3, leading the way with the amount of work you've done
> 
> ...


Let me shoot H&R a note and find out what part numbers they are. Stay tuned for pictures..


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Nicely Done*

Wrap/CF enhances the lines/interior of the car, very clean, OEM-effect. If you are considering a wrap, I agree it is better to wrap the entire car and go matte.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Update!*

Guys, first off.. Happy Thanksgiving!!

Now for the update.. 

So here is what we installed. Completed phase 4 and begins phase 5. 

H&R Sport Springs
H&R Front sway bar
H&R Rear sway bar 
H&R Spacers - 20mm on all 4 corners 
Milltek valved, non-resonated cat-back exhaust with quad black ceramic tips 

A few install pictures for now.. Given the weather was horrendous, I'll have to wait till Friday to post pictures of the car as it sits now. 

More to come!

Removed stock exhaust 

















New Milltek catback exhaust w/ valves 

































Front springs installed

























Rear springs installed
Stock spring.. 

























Sway bars
Stock sways.. 









It was hard to get pictures of the sways installed as they are tucked in (especially the front) but here's a few.. 

































Spacers - 20mm

























Impressions, review and pictures to come tomorrow. 

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, can't wait for more showing the finished setup (bit of a **** tease right now) 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Can you post some more pics of the interior that shows off the new trim?

New exhaust a lot heavier than stock?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Thanks for the pics, can't wait for more showing the finished setup (bit of a **** tease right now)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


LOL sorry! Finished too late to get some quality pictures. Tomorrow for sure


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

HalvieCuw said:


> Can you post some more pics of the interior that shows off the new trim?
> 
> New exhaust a lot heavier than stock?




Yeah sure! I didn't get a chance to weigh it but it actually felt lighter if anything. The sound/butt dyno make it hands down worth it if it adds a pound or two - which I highly doubt.


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey, your spacers are 10mm. The total is then 20mm on the axle. Running 20mm spacers with only longer bolts would not be a good idea. 

Looking forward on a soundclip of the exhaust, got more installation pics?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ostjj said:


> Hey, your spacers are 10mm. The total is then 20mm on the axle. Running 20mm spacers with only longer bolts would not be a good idea.
> 
> Looking forward on a soundclip of the exhaust, got more installation pics?



You're right. I double checked my order sheet and they were 10mm on each side. I do, anything in specific you wanted to see?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Update!*

Below are a few pics from today. I'll write up a review of all the new parts as well, so stay tuned. If you have any questions, ask away. 

Comparison pics with another S3 which was 100% stock. Both are equipped with magnetic ride. 

Front:









































Rear:









































Spacers: 

































Milltek exhaust:

































Carbon fiber pics, as requested


































Other


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

That is a really good looking car.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any more rear shots from further back? Like 15' or so, so we can see the car from a rolling distance.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow! Just wow!

Only thing I noticed was the exhaust tips are sitting a little low and not as flush as OEM. Guessing this is due to them being slightly larger. That aside... The car looks amazeballs!!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

3Peat said:


> Wow! Just wow!
> 
> Only thing I noticed was the exhaust tips are sitting a little low and not as flush as OEM. Guessing this is due to them being slightly larger. That aside... The car looks amazeballs!!!


Didn't really notice that but now that you mention it, I can see what you mean. I'm going to see if there's anything I can do to adjust it. It's a lot more flush on the white S3 Milltek posted pics of.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Hope I didn't make you too conscious about it now... it could just be how it looks in the pic. I only noticed on the photo from directly behind the car.

Very envious of what you've been able to accomplish in such a short time! One of the best executed S3's I've seen so far.

Are you planning on posting any videos of the exhaust?


----------



## smartdude24 (Dec 6, 2007)

Car looks amazing!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

3Peat said:


> Hope I didn't make you too conscious about it now... it could just be how it looks in the pic. I only noticed on the photo from directly behind the car.
> 
> Very envious of what you've been able to accomplish in such a short time! One of the best executed S3's I've seen so far.
> 
> Are you planning on posting any videos of the exhaust?


No you're right, they are about 1" too low IMO. I'm currently sitting at Curry's auto having them adjust it (figure they are bending the hangers a little to lift it). I'll post pictures once their done. 

Thanks for the compliments. Been waiting to do this project for over a year so I couldn't be more excited. 

Next parts to be ordered/installed:

-Milltek downpipe
-Milltek high flow CATs (once officially certified for US emissions, any day now)
-ECU - TBD, but most likely APR
-Intake - TBD 

Then I'll be done.... Temporarly.


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> You're right. I double checked my order sheet and they were 10mm on each side. I do, anything in specific you wanted to see?


First-as others have said, looks "tastefully" done...

Question: With the s4 v-spoke wheels offset at either 43 or 45 - don't recall - would the wheels fit with no issues on stock S3 suspension WITHOUT using spacers?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

afdavey said:


> First-as others have said, looks "tastefully" done...
> 
> Question: With the s4 v-spoke wheels offset at either 43 or 45 - don't recall - would the wheels fit with no issues on stock S3 suspension WITHOUT using spacers?


You shouldn't have any issues... Mine are 19x8. Are the S4's 19x8 or 19x8.5?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Update: More pics!

As 3Peat pointed out, the exhaust seemed like it sat a little low. This was probably the result of my install rather than the product itself given the pictures Milltek posted are very flush. Went to the local Curry's auto and asked them to adjust it. Took 20 minutes.. Not bad at all. 

Before and after pictures:



































A few more other angles.. opcorn:

Before:









After:










Other angles..

















































And a few videos at idle.. More to come. 
View My Video
View My Video


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

afdavey said:


> First-as others have said, looks "tastefully" done...
> 
> Question: With the s4 v-spoke wheels offset at either 43 or 45 - don't recall - would the wheels fit with no issues on stock S3 suspension WITHOUT using spacers?



The wheel part #, if u can confirm, is 8K0601025CT 19x8, et=43, 5x112, bore=66.6


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great man, I'm going to pick up the milltek based on your pics and TAG Motorsports' video of the non-resonated valved exhaust. I'm forcing myself to sell my GTI before pulling the trigger on it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Looks great man, I'm going to pick up the milltek based on your pics and TAG Motorsports' video of the non-resonated valved exhaust. I'm forcing myself to sell my GTI before pulling the trigger on it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See you tomorrow at the Kohl's meet? The exhaust is wicked, especially with the valves..


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> See you tomorrow at the Kohl's meet? The exhaust is wicked, especially with the valves..


I'm out of town for Thanksgiving, won't be coming back until tomorrow. But I'll have to make it out there sometime soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Ricky11 said:


> See you tomorrow at the Kohl's meet? The exhaust is wicked, especially with the valves..


Where is this Kohl's meet? Any link or info on it? Just picked up my S3, was hoping to check out your car sometime.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

doofoo said:


> Where is this Kohl's meet? Any link or info on it? Just picked up my S3, was hoping to check out your car sometime.


http://kohlscarsandcoffee.com


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Latest pics look the goods! Love how the matte grey accentuates the aggressive lines of the s3, especially the shoulder line!

Glad it was an easy fix to get the exhaust to sit higher too, now it looks nice and flush. 

Can't wait to see stage 3!!!


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

*Ricky11...Great pictures*

I love the pictures of your S3. The lighting is fantastic on the Daytona paint. The S3, Daytona, and your photography is a work of art.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Bit late to the party but thank you for posting the photos, car looks superb!

Now that I've seen what the H&R Sport Springs (0.75") drop looks like, I'm pretty confident that I can safely go with those and still keep my 15mm & 20mm spacers (F&R) without rubbing. It's only 5mm and 10mm on top of what you have, and your photos would indicate that there should be enough clearance to accomodate.

That Milltek sounds great, even at idle - get a rollling video done stat~!

Thanks again!


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

nice work! car shows its loved. You put so much work in the car and then you forget to trim the license plate backing and leave off the screw covers. it's the little details


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice job Rick. its looking fresh as hell man, keep up the good work.

I hope to have the brand new 3" turbo-back system on my A3 in the next week or 2 and I'll put up some similar videos to compare.

the matte black tips look great, thats the look i went for also.

Good job man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fab_R (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing build this one...Impressive.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Let me shoot H&R a note and find out what part numbers they are. Stay tuned for pictures..


Hi mate,

Any news on the part numbers, couple of guys in Australia quite keen on your setup


----------



## Fab_R (Nov 4, 2010)

satanic said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Any news on the part numbers, couple of guys in Australia quite keen on your setup


Hi Satanic.

the H&R number is
28810-1

OP, i would really love to know the exact offset of those V pattern rims 
When you get a chance.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Fab_R said:


> Hi Satanic.
> 
> the H&R number is
> 28810-1


Thanks but I don't think it's correct, 28810-1 will result in a 1.00" drop... the 0.75" drop looks to come from 28826-2 (which is now only being advertised as fitting the A3 8V)


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Thanks but I don't think it's correct, 28810-1 will result in a 1.00" drop... the 0.75" drop looks to come from 28826-2 (which is now only being advertised as fitting the A3 8V)



Mine are 28826-1. Ithis said A3 8V on the box but I know H&R asked me if it was A3/S3 and mag vs non mag, so I'm confident it's right. 

I'd say these dropped it more than .75 but maybe just shy of 1". 

If you don't have mag ride, you're sitting 20mm higher than S3 as it is, in which case the 1"+ might be more appropriate.


----------



## satanic (Oct 28, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Mine are 28826-1. Ithis said A3 8V on the box but I know H&R asked me if it was A3/S3 and mag vs non mag, so I'm confident it's right.
> 
> I'd say these dropped it more than .75 but maybe just shy of 1".
> 
> If you don't have mag ride, you're sitting 20mm higher than S3 as it is, in which case the 1"+ might be more appropriate.


Am I right in saying your car doesn't have the MRC then? 28826-1 on a number of websites I've been looking at states that it is for cars without MRC...


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> Mine are 28826-1. Ithis said A3 8V on the box but I know H&R asked me if it was A3/S3 and mag vs non mag, so I'm confident it's right.
> 
> I'd say these dropped it more than .75 but maybe just shy of 1".
> 
> If you don't have mag ride, you're sitting 20mm higher than S3 as it is, in which case the 1"+ might be more appropriate.


Just some clarification, are you saying that S3 w/o mag ride sits higher stock then a S3 w/ mag ride?


----------



## afdavey (Nov 17, 2014)

Ricky11 - coming back to my question from the 29th...

Question: With the s4 v-spoke wheels offset at 43 - what's your opinion as to the wheel fit with *NOT using sp*acers with a stock S3 suspension?

Can you confirm the part number for the wheel 8K0-601-025-CT and where did you buy from. They appear to be 'backordered'... your help would be appreciated. - ty


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

Hows the ride quality after the spring install? I live in VA aswell so we need to have a get together


----------



## Fab_R (Nov 4, 2010)

KingoftheWok said:


> Just some clarification, are you saying that S3 w/o mag ride sits higher stock then a S3 w/ mag ride?


The s3 with or without magride is the same ride height.
However a3 sites higher.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Ricky11 said:


> Mine are 28826-1. Ithis said A3 8V on the box but I know H&R asked me if it was A3/S3 and mag vs non mag, so I'm confident it's right.
> 
> I'd say these dropped it more than .75 but maybe just shy of 1".
> 
> If you don't have mag ride, you're sitting 20mm higher than S3 as it is, in which case the 1"+ might be more appropriate.


The correct part number for mag ride Sport springs is #50343

The correct part number for mag ride Super Sport Springs is #50343-77

This is according to H&R's website and fitment guide: http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1673/2015


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigrahizzle said:


> Hows the ride quality after the spring install? I live in VA aswell so we need to have a get together


Also wondering the same thing. Just ordered my Super Sport Springs and am hoping the ride isn't to bouncy on Dynamic mode.


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

I called up that shop today and got some quotes. He mentioned sun tech or something. How much did you pay and is 3M a better choice



Ricky11 said:


> Guys, sorry for the delay. It's beyond overdue, but wanted to share my build thread with you all.
> 
> Most of you probably already read the Project S3 article on Fourtitude, http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan-introduction/ but I wanted to go a little more in-depth in this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

I heard its too bouncy, i think I'm gonna go with Sport Springs just to be safe


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigrahizzle said:


> I heard its too bouncy, i think I'm gonna go with Sport Springs just to be safe


Where did you hear this? Any links to threads discussing it would be cool.


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

AwdOwns said:


> Where did you hear this? Any links to threads discussing it would be cool.


I read it from the Audi S3 page on Facebook. The guy had it on his A3 i believe


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Am I right in saying your car doesn't have the MRC then? 28826-1 on a number of websites I've been looking at states that it is for cars without MRC...


Mine does have MRC. Chatted with H&R and mine are actually 50343. The box was incorrect because it was one of the first sets produced. 

Here's a chart to make it perfectly clear as well as a link to H&R's site:










http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1673/2015/


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fab_R said:


> The s3 with or without magride is the same ride height.
> However a3 sites higher.



I could've sworn I read somewhere it was 15mm lower but I could be wrong. I'll see if I can dig up where I read that and double check.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

AwdOwns said:


> The correct part number for mag ride Sport springs is #50343
> 
> The correct part number for mag ride Super Sport Springs is #50343-77
> 
> This is according to H&R's website and fitment guide: http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1673/2015


Exactly. H&R confirmed my box was incorrect because it was one of their first sets and they didn't have that box just yet.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bigrahizzle said:


> Hows the ride quality after the spring install? I live in VA aswell so we need to have a get together



I didn't drive it without the new sway bars so hard to say how the springs alone changed the ride but in collaboration with the sways - it's beyond awesome. I didn't enjoy comfort mode much before, now its 100x better. In dynamic it literally cuts into turns with no understeer. The combo of springs and sways honestly enhances the drive select more than you'd expect.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

AwdOwns said:


> Also wondering the same thing. Just ordered my Super Sport Springs and am hoping the ride isn't to bouncy on Dynamic mode.


Curious to know how you're super sport feels. If it's anything like my sport springs; you'll be happy.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bigrahizzle said:


> I called up that shop today and got some quotes. He mentioned sun tech or something. How much did you pay and is 3M a better choice


Did you call AB installations or TintFX? 

Either way; I have 3M 1080 series wrap and 3M window tint and couldn't be happier. I would absolutely choose 3M over any company. Even if its a little more expensive, it's worth it IMO.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

afdavey said:


> Ricky11 - coming back to my question from the 29th...
> 
> Question: With the s4 v-spoke wheels offset at 43 - what's your opinion as to the wheel fit with *NOT using sp*acers with a stock S3 suspension?
> 
> Can you confirm the part number for the wheel 8K0-601-025-CT and where did you buy from. They appear to be 'backordered'... your help would be appreciated. - ty


I don't have the s4 5-v spokes. They are 19x8.5 with 255 rubber. I have 19x8 with 235 rubber. Therefore hard to comment on the fit. 

Given the S4 v-spokes are .5 inches larger or roughly 12-13mm on each side, in retrospect that would be a better decision than using 19x8 with 10mm spacers as long the offsets align. 

Not sure about the wheel part # but looking on Google it looks like 8K0601025CT is a 19x8.5 for an S4. How do you know they are backordered? I'm sure there has to be a way for a dealer to order an s4 replacement set?

If not, you could always consider http://m.ebay.de/itm/261689190200?nav=SEARCH


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigrahizzle said:


> I read it from the Audi S3 page on Facebook. The guy had it on his A3 i believe


I wouldn't say thats the same though. MRC is a completely different ride and not available with the A3's.

I'll report back once mine are installed later this week.


----------



## Bigrahizzle (Dec 2, 2014)

please report back!



AwdOwns said:


> I wouldn't say thats the same though. MRC is a completely different ride and not available with the A3's.
> 
> I'll report back once mine are installed later this week.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ricky11 said:


> Phase V: Performance (exact modifications TBD. Slated for November/December 2014)
> - Milltek catback exhaust system, with valves.
> - Milltek high flow CAT's - en route
> - Milltek downpipe - en route
> ...


Quick update..

Milltek downpipe and high flow cats are en route, along with Michelin PA4 winter tires. Goal is to have them all installed by the end of the year


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Ricky11 said:


> Quick update..
> 
> Milltek downpipe and high flow cats are en route, along with Michelin PA4 winter tires. Goal is to have them all installed by the end of the year


:thumbup::thumbup:

I'm planning on getting my winter tires on in a week and a half, finally.....if I don't find a place to do it before then.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Progress report*

An update if everything that's been done or being installed in a few weeks: 

Wheels/tires
19" 5-V spoke wheel, titanium finish 
245/35/19 Michelin Pilot PA4 (winter)
235/35/19 Continental Tire Photo Continental ContiSportContact 5p (summer)

Suspension 
H&R Sport Springs (with MRC)
H&R Front sway bar (adjustable)
H&R Rear sway bar
H&R 10mm spacers (front & rear)

Engine/Exhaust
Milltek catback exhaust w valves, non-resonated, quad 100mm black tips
Milltek downpipe (awaiting install) 
Milltek high flow CATs (awaiting install) 

Interior
OCarbon custom red twill carbon fiber inlays 

Exterior
3M 1080 series matte wrap (dark gray)
3M 35% window tint 

Coming soon:
ECU
Intake
APR TMD


Reviews by mods:

Milltek downpipe/high flow cats 
Review coming soon. Parts arrive Monday. Will also get a dyno post-install. 

Milltek exhaust
Everything about this exhaust has been perfect. First, I opted for the valved version and in all honesty, its worth every penny. In comfort mode it closes two valves, giving it a very subtle tone. Switch it over to dynamic and it sounds like you let the tiger out. It's great for when you have company in the car or even approaching a cop. Second, I opted for non-resonated and couldn't be happier. It's definitely louder over stock but not obnoxious. Combined with the valves, it is the perfect combination in my opinion. Third, the quad 100mm black tips.. They are just wicked awesome. Very high quality, like all the pieces, but cosmetically they are incredible. The Milltek logo/stamp on the tips is a very nice yet subtle touch. Finally, the power.. I'm going to get a dyno done soon so we'll see if I'm right but there absolutely was a power increase, especially right when boost kicks in. I didn't get as much tire slip before the install and when comparing the exhaust designs, the Milltek is undoubtingly less restrictive. If I had to guess, I'd say about a 15-20hp bump that holds through the power band.

H&R springs/sways/spacers
I had to bundle all these mods into one review because we installed them all at once and I didn't have a chance to feel each one independently. The stance of the car is absolutely gorgeous now IMO. From factory it was nice but way too conservative. The Sport Springs dropped it .75". Funny thing is when measuring, it was on the money - .75" lower, but it seemed much lower. If you're worried about speed bumps or drive this in a snow climate, this drop is perfect. They also have just the right amount of stiffness. They are very balanced and have a great ride quality. They sways were a must-have. From factory the handling was good, but it did feel like it had room for improvement, specifically the understeer in sharp turns. The sways fixed this perfectly. It has very decisive and sharp movement now, it feels a lot more agile and responsive. I tested it before and after on an long highway onramp that has an S curve and noticed a huge difference in how solid it felt around the turns. Also comfort mode before the sways wasn't very bearable, now I drive 75% of the time in comfort. The spacers were also a must have given the wheels felt too tucked in. Now they align with the fender edge a lot better and provide a very strong stance. 

3M 1080 series wrap update
The wrap is actually holding up amazingly. When installed the temp was closer to the 70-80's. Lately it's been in the 30-40's and I've noticed its still flawless. Water still beads right off after maybe 20 car washes, no staining, etc. 

OCarbon custom inlays 
We're going to do the center console next. Stay tuned. 

Tires
The Michelin tires are due to arrive next week. I'll review them as soon as they get slapped on. Looking at the tirerack reviews, they look pretty badass. I also opted for 245 vs 235 given it'll have more power in the coming months. 

More to come in the coming weeks. 

Happy holidays!


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Ricky11 said:


> An update if everything that's been done or being installed in a few weeks:
> 
> Wheels/tires
> 19" 5-V spoke wheel, titanium finish
> ...


Sweet review man... car is stunning! 

Can't wait to see the power gains and further mods down the track. 

Seasons greetings to you and yours too!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Thanks but I don't think it's correct, 28810-1 will result in a 1.00" drop... the 0.75" drop looks to come from 28826-2 (which is now only being advertised as fitting the A3 8V)


Not sure if this helps but here are all the part numbers for the US model

A3 FWD:
http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1668/2015/

A3 Quattro:
http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1681/2015

S3:
http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1673/2015


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*DYNO!*

All,

Got the car dyno'd today with the Milltwk exhaust and we got 248 hp and 253 torque. It was on a DYNO jet, low 70's, and SAE corrected. 

With an estimated 20% loss, I'm estimating 310 hp and 316 tq.

We install the Milltwk downpipe and high flow cat tomorrow and will re-dyno ASAP.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

To be honest I was expecting more HP, especially on a dyno jet. 

For a comparison:
My 2006 Mazdaspeed6 with Magnaflow catback put down 223awhp 242awtq, but that was on a heartbreaker Mustang dyno.









With the times I've seen from a couple magazines, was expecting it to be underrated. Power seems on par with the ratings.

Interested how it turns out with a retune. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

The numbers were actually exactly what I expected. 

At 292 hp, we're at 233 wheel hp (20% loss). If under-rated by let's say 8-10 hp, we'd be at 240 wheel. Given I'm at about 248 wheel, that's 310 crank hp, which puts me in line with an assumed/estimated 8hp from the exhaust alone. 

Now the torque is the crazier number IMO. I put down 253, so 316 crank torque vs 280 stock, about 36 more lbs of tq. I'd assume a significant chunk, at least 15 pounds, came from the exhaust (based on my beyond accurate butt dyno ), so the car would then have been underrated more on the torque than hp. 

I'm hoping for 260 wheel hp and 265 wheel tq after the downpipes/racing CAT get installed, or 325hp/331tq. 

Final goal (with intake, turbo muffler delete and chip on top of current mods) is 380-400hp crank hp. Just have to make sure the transmission is still safe at 400 crank hp!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice numbers

the one big down side that we will all see is waiting for stage 2 software files from APR as I've heard they will only release a file once THEIR exhaust system is for sale, and not make a file to work with any other DP and exhaust.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

If the S3 can break 320whp on tune and intake on 93 oct. A Golf R or S3 will be in my future.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Nachtsturm said:


> If the S3 can break 320whp on tune and intake on 93 oct. A Golf R or S3 will be in my future.


Per APR on WHP for Golf R Stage 1 tune:

346WHP/365WTQ

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_r.html


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> very nice numbers
> 
> the one big down side that we will all see is waiting for stage 2 software files from APR as I've heard they will only release a file once THEIR exhaust system is for sale, and not make a file to work with any other DP and exhaust.


Interesting.. I'm still curious to see what their stage 1 does. I don't think I'd go as aggressive as a stage 2 But let's see. I'm waiting to see The REVO numbers before making a decision. 

Only intake, ecu and turbo muffler delete are left... so far. Lol


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

satanic said:


> Greetings from Australia~!
> 
> Great work on the S3, leading the way with the amount of work you've done
> 
> ...


Thank you! You can find all the part numbers and part information for the items I have installed at: http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/3/1673/2015

For quick reference though, the sway bars are: 

Front/Rear Diameter Adjustable Part Number Sug. Retail 
Front 27mm Yes Adj. 2 hole 70340 $349.00 Each 
Rear 25mm No 71340 $349.00 Each 

I actually have 10mm spacers on all 4 corners, not 15/20mm, and with 10mm spacers on each wheel and a 245/40/19 (winter tire), I get a LITTLE rub on a dip or speed bump. If you go with a bigger drop, I'm sure the rub will increase slightly so I'd recommend sticking to .75 personally. I have some before/after pictures on page 2 I believe. 

The Milltek exhaust is hands down worth every penny. I know it's pricey but if you can work out any deal with Greg or Milltek directly, it's absolutely worth it. Everything from the quality of the materials to the sound, appearance and power gains is exceptional. It's one of those modifications you do once, so might as well do it right, right?! 

Let me know if you have any questions or specific image requests.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Ricky11 said:


> Curious to know how you're super sport feels. If it's anything like my sport springs; you'll be happy.


Just got them on last Saturday along with 10mm spacers up front and 13mm in the rear. The ride is perfect for what I wanted. Firm and not bouncy. Handling definitely improved as well as overall appearance.

Next up is Sway bars and End links.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

AwdOwns said:


> Just got them on last Saturday along with 10mm spacers up front and 13mm in the rear. The ride is perfect for what I wanted. Firm and not bouncy. Handling definitely improved as well as overall appearance.
> 
> Next up is Sway bars and End links.


Where did you get the spacers if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

AwdOwns said:


> Just got them on last Saturday along with 10mm spacers up front and 13mm in the rear. The ride is perfect for what I wanted. Firm and not bouncy. Handling definitely improved as well as overall appearance.
> 
> Next up is Sway bars and End links.


Pics?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Update!*

Guys,

Time for another update.

We recently added the Milltek Large-bore Downpipe and 200-CPSI Hi-flow Sports Catalyst (EC-Approved) as well as the Large bore downpipe. 

Thoughts below. 


*Sound:*

Well it's obviously louder! It absolutely changes the sound of the car drastically. I'll get some sound clips up ASAP, but it doesn't sound like a 4-cyclinder at all. For reference, I have the non-resonated exhaust with valves. In comfort mode, it's certainly louder, but still bearable given the valves are closed in comfort mode. If you're going to take a phone call - you'll want to be in comfort mode, in which case it doesn't impede your hearing in any way. Switch it over to dynamic mode and it's a whole new beast. After about 3k RPM's, it roars.

Funny story, was driving the other day in dynamic mode and pulled up next to a cop. Normally this would be the part where I expect to be pulled over for a "loud exhaust". I simply put it in comfort mode and drove off without him giving me a second look. The extra money spent on the valves paid for itself by avoiding a ticket  

So bottom line on the sound: If you want a more aggressive tone (above the exhaust tone), the downpipe and high-flow CAT will certainly achieve it. If you are worried about it being too loud, make sure you have ordered a resonated cat-back exhaust which will help considerably. Either way, as long you have the valved exhaust, you'll be happy given the flexibility. 


*Performance:*

We dyno'd 248hp/253tq before the downpipe and high-flow CAT. We re-dyno it soon, so I'll get that posted up ASAP so we can see actual gains, but rest assured there absolutely was a power gain based on my beyond accurate butt dyno. The power gain is a lot more noticeable mid-range when accelerating in gear. Hard to guess how much actual power we gained so I'll just wait for the dyno graph to speak for itself. I'm sure with the ECU tune, it'll be much more considerable (which is our next mod). 


More updates to come, but if you need any specific sound clips or have any questions, feel free to PM or ask. :wave:


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dyno numbers*

Alright so now for the next round of Dyno numbers...


With the Milltek exhaust alone, we did 248hp / 253tq, or 310hp / 316tq at the crank with 20% loss. 

With the Milltek downpipe, high-flow CAT and exhaust, we did 260hp / 263tq, or 325hp / 329tq at the crank with 20% loss. 

A gain of roughly 12 wheel hp / 10 wheel tq at highest point.. However.. The largest gap in the power band occurs before peak (roughly 6k) at 5k, where there's almost an 18-20 hp and tq gain. 

All of this is without a tune or intake, which are next.


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sound clips, videos ?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

What did the car baseline at, am I just not seeing it?


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

He didn't baseline. But this is good, I was worried you'd dyno next with software and there'd be no knowledge of your DP gain. 

I just came out of a MKI TT with a big turbo and 3" ALL the way through. I've not heard the S3 w/ a DP but make sure you really want added sound as it gets louder with age and can be tiring. 

Also, as I have my Sport Springs in they are measuring pretty much at 1" fully. I love the look but would prefer the advertised .75" as lower is not always better handling once the control arms get down towards parallel or more. W/O doing swaybars yet I feel the springs actually gained a tad more understeer unfortunately. I'm highly considering JUST doing the rear for way less understeer.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

M this 2! said:


> He didn't baseline. But this is good, I was worried you'd dyno next with software and there'd be no knowledge of your DP gain.
> 
> I just came out of a MKI TT with a big turbo and 3" ALL the way through. I've not heard the S3 w/ a DP but make sure you really want added sound as it gets louder with age and can be tiring.
> 
> Also, as I have my Sport Springs in they are measuring pretty much at 1" fully. I love the look but would prefer the advertised .75" as lower is not always better handling once the control arms get down towards parallel or more. W/O doing swaybars yet I feel the springs actually gained a tad more understeer unfortunately. I'm highly considering JUST doing the rear for way less understeer.



You're right, I didn't get a base line in which I really regret. 

I just couldn't get time at the shop without holding off on the exhaust install which I didn't want to do either. I figure someone will do a baseline soon enough and the numbers should be very close to what my baseline would be. Obviously there's some variance but hopefully not much. 

The next dyno will be with just software, then we'll install the intake on-site, and re-dyno with software and intake. At least that's the plan. 

Per your comment of how loud the DP can get, it certainly is louder but with the valves, comfort mode is perfect for the times you want some "peace and quiet". Additionally I'm running an non-resonated exhaust, and we'll re-install the resonator tomorrow for comparison. I'll make some videos before and after for you all as well. 

Regarding sways, I can't comment as I had everything installed at once, but the one thing I love about the front sway is that it's adjustable. I personally decided to do both, and couldn't be happier. Before the sways, I was always in dynamic or individual mode, now comfort is a lot more bearable. 

Sound clips to come shortly... If I can find a GoPro to borrow, I can get some exterior running footage as well.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Bummer, was hoping to see dp-only results since it's typically the 2nd best bang for the buck without the additional aftermarket exhaust sound.

Do the euro cars use a different spring than the US? Coming off of modded cars, the stock S3 does pretty good in the ride height department but could stand another .5" imo. I'd be curious if this could be achieved using euro market oem springs.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Perhaps I missed it but Are you getting a 02 CEL with the DP?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Bummer, was hoping to see dp-only results since it's typically the 2nd best bang for the buck without the additional aftermarket exhaust sound.
> 
> Do the euro cars use a different spring than the US? Coming off of modded cars, the stock S3 does pretty good in the ride height department but could stand another .5" imo. I'd be curious if this could be achieved using euro market oem springs.


Sorry, we did the DP and CAT at once. More time and cost efficient. 

I assume they are different. When I spoke with H&R they asked me to test fit the US spec ones for them, rather than purchasing the already available euro specs. The U.S. Sport Springs are perfect if you was a subtle drop.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

FLtrooper said:


> Perhaps I missed it but Are you getting a 02 CEL with the DP?




I am not. No error lights since install, thankfully.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

REVO Tune update

So I met up with Jeff at REVO in West Virginia to get the S3 tuned this morning. A few hours later, all I can say is !

Like Jason, I'll have official numbers in a week or so when I can get it dyno'd on a dyno jet, but a little tease for now..

Stock boost I believe is 1.2 bar, which is 17.4psi. We are now running 1.6 bar, or 23.2psi - about 5.8psi more. 

We're estimating about 310 rwhp and torque currently, on 91 octane and without intake. By the time I get the dyno done next week, I'll use 93 octane and have the intake so the hope is to put at least 320 to the wheels. 

I'll write a better review soon, but put it this way..

At launch control, it's beyond silly... Reminds me of the TTRS to be honest. At 60, flooring it gets you to 90 so quickly you have to honestly be careful. I actually had to set up my speed warning on the way home...! 

I'll try to make a local meet this coming weekend if anyone locally wants to check it out.





























REVO was also able to enable the oil temp while in the digital speedometer mode. Love it..!


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

How come you changed to resonated cat back? 

Also think you car is on the revo fb page with soundclip on the dyno.


----------



## Digilio86 (Mar 27, 2013)

As a prospective Golf R owner it's exciting to hear about the tune. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Welp, looks like I need to get an exhaust on so I can bump up to stage 2 as well! Glad the Revo guys could help you out, they're great to deal with!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ostjj said:


> How come you changed to resonated cat back?
> 
> Also think you car is on the revo fb page with soundclip on the dyno.


I changed back mostly because I was curious to see what the sound difference was and to send Milltek some comparison sound clips. 

The non-resonated with DP and high-flow CAT sounds mean. If you want a more raw sound, it's perfect. I just recommend you get the valved exhaust then so you have the option to quiet it down. 

With the resonated exhaust it's a lot more subtle. In comfort mode it's hard to hear the difference in the cabin below 3k rpm. After 3k rpm it's more noticeable. In dynamic mode, it's much louder and noticeable but still no where as loud as without the resonator. 

IMO, the resonated is perfect if you like a little more of a quiet ride, non-resonated is perfect if you want a lot more of the Rice Krispies "snap crackle and pop" sounds.

PS - You're right, they put it up on their FB page. Link for everyone to check out: https://www.facebook.com/runeurojet


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice feedback on the exhaust!

Going to run Non res catback and thinking about running the DP with decat. Here in europe we can't get the non valved version, it's only us or special order. I also do a lot of highway so the valved version is perfect for me, put it in comfort mode would make it a quieter for some long trips. 

The sound on the dyno is non res turbo back or resonated turbo back?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ostjj said:


> Nice feedback on the exhaust!
> 
> Going to run Non res catback and thinking about running the DP with decat. Here in europe we can't get the non valved version, it's only us or special order. I also do a lot of highway so the valved version is perfect for me, put it in comfort mode would make it a quieter for some long trips.
> 
> The sound on the dyno is non res turbo back or resonated turbo back?




Dyno video is resonated turbo back with high-flow CAT (vs. straight pipe).

If you get the titanium tips, take a pic please. 

Curious to see how they look..


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

I will be running the polished GT100 tips. I will make a build topic when de parts start to arrive.


----------



## bakajin (Jan 30, 2015)

Ricky,

nice car and nicely done!

for this milltek resonated exhaust system, could you please point out "which part" is the "resonator".
can't really tell from the pictures you showed.

thank you so much!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

bakajin said:


> Ricky,
> 
> nice car and nicely done!
> 
> ...


Non-resonated (pipe on the right. Left is OEM downpipe)









Resonated


----------



## bakajin (Jan 30, 2015)

thanks!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

A few new pics..




















Just did a dyno again with just the full milltek turboback system and got 260hp/266tq. 

Finalizing the ECU software and will re dyno when done. Hoping for 300/320 range, pretty conservative.

Almost done...


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Was out testing my new P3 boost gauge.. Came across the 0-60 timer and couldn't help but try it out...










opcorn:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

you better lock this car up, b/c I love it. and if I find it, I will take it!

any idea on the weight of those beautiful oem wheels?


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> you better lock this car up, b/c I love it. and if I find it, I will take it!
> 
> any idea on the weight of those beautiful oem wheels?



Thank you Ryan, and sorry, I actually never weighed them but they felt very similar to the 19" 5-double-spoke-Star-design wheels. If there was a difference, it was minimal.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Ricky11 said:


> Thank you Ryan, and sorry, I actually never weighed them but they felt very similar to the 19" 5-double-spoke-Star-design wheels. If there was a difference, it was minimal.


THX Ricky. 


Quote Originally Posted by JsnMR2 View Post
I'm happy where it is now, and I will stick with it. Only thing is I wish I was a tad lower (Super Sports) but the ride is already stiff enough with the Sports installed. I wouldn't want to know what the Super Sports are like on the street.

now that you've driven the car more...
I know the car is more firm now. and it handles LOTS better, especially in dynamic mode, where the suspension is really tightened up!

interested in your personal feedback on this...

1. how happy are you with the sport springs, in comfort mode? Is it still comfy enough?
2. how much of a difference do you feel between comfort and dynamic, with regard to the suspension alone, with the h&r springs?
3. did the differential range change at all (question #2) with the oem springs vs. h&r? meaning, oem was really comfy, vs really firm.. .and now it's really firm, vs. extremely firm with h&r?

I realize you did Sways too, I'll keep that in mind as I Review your response. 
thanks for your time!!!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Answers below... 




RyanA3 said:


> THX Ricky.
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by JsnMR2 View Post
> ...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

looking good Ricky

I will have my stage 2 file and re-dyno my car soon so we can compare the A3 stage 2 with S3 numbers soon. I also have the P3 guage on order and we can compare 0-60 times too.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> looking good Ricky
> 
> I will have my stage 2 file and re-dyno my car soon so we can compare the A3 stage 2 with S3 numbers soon. I also have the P3 guage on order and we can compare 0-60 times too.


Sounds good! Are you going with the APR downpipe?

Also I went ahead and went with your recommendation on the BFI parts


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ricky11 said:


> Sounds good! Are you going with the APR downpipe?
> 
> Also I went ahead and went with your recommendation on the BFI parts


read the article man!!! i have the new Billy Boat full TBE system.

and yes the BFI bits are great.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> read the article man!!! i have the new Billy Boat full TBE system.
> 
> and yes the BFI bits are great.



LOL. I had actually read it and meant to edit the post. Oops!! 

I love the individual mufflers by the way


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Stop with the thread-jacking, Brian!
This is Ricky's thread. :beer:


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just confirmed stage 2 will be on the car in about 10 days along with a FMIC..


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Ricky11 said:


> Just confirmed stage 2 will be on the car in about 10 days along with a FMIC..


STAGE 2 is going to be off the chains.
good luck dude.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

sweeeeet

I'll be stage 2 this coming week too. we're like twinsies


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> sweeeeet
> 
> I'll be stage 2 this coming week too. we're like twinsies


Funny thing is the more I tune the S3, the more I wonder how crazy the RS 3 sedan could be, if it comes...





RyanA3 said:


> STAGE 2 is going to be off the chains.
> good luck dude.


To be honest; I have no idea what to expect. Here are the numbers REVO were able to achieve:

REVO Stage 1 from 346 to 371 bhp and from 330 to 360 tq. 
REVO Stage 2 from 370 to 397 bhp and from 340 to 380 tq. 

I'm current a little over 360 bhp and a wild 400 tq. based on a 20% loss, with a Stage 1 but with Stage 2 mods except the interlooler. I'm more inrested to see how well it does in regard to hp more than I am concerned with tq. The torque it just nutty as is :laugh:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

How did the 245/40/19 work for you? Any rubbing at all?

I want to run 245/35/19, 19x8.5, et47, h&r sports. Think I'll be ok. But wanted to run it by ya. THX.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> How did the 245/40/19 work for you? Any rubbing at all?
> 
> I want to run 245/35/19, 19x8.5, et47, h&r sports. Think I'll be ok. But wanted to run it by ya. THX.


245/40/19 with the sport springs and spacers (10mm) is pretty much perfect. No rub unless there's a strong dip in the the road and even then it's only the rears. Now I did notice if you have passengers in the rear of the car, then then may have a bit more rub. 

I'm still running a 35 sidewall for summer.


----------



## cowboyzx6 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ricky,

What shop did you have do your suspension work? I live in DC and just wanted to get a recommendation. Do you recall how much the labor for the sway and spring install cost you?


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*Stage 2 follow up question*



Ricky11 said:


> Funny thing is the more I tune the S3, the more I wonder how crazy the RS 3 sedan could be, if it comes..
> 
> To be honest; I have no idea what to expect. Here are the numbers REVO were able to achieve:
> 
> ...


Where the above your dyno results from stage 2 or revo's in house testing? Also how is the overall drivability? Factory levels or better? Lastly, with the DP is their any turbo lag, which I've read about exists in stock form?

Thanks


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Ricky11, I was wondering how the matte wrap was washing/wearing/etc. Any issues?


----------



## Thudux (Jul 27, 2016)

SICK!!! :laugh:


----------

